# New sawmill/slabbing mill



## WoodLe (Sep 29, 2010)

*New sawmill/slabbing mill*

I finally finished up my new slabbing mill today that I have been working on the last 3 months or so. It was very rewarding to finally fire it up and start cutting. All the extra hours of research, planning, locating small parts, and getting parts machined that I couldn't find anywhere else, have finally paid off. This mill so far has exceeded my expectations and is fun to use. It was so much fun and faster than my old mill that I almost forgot to take pictures! This mill can cut up to 68 inches wide and is powered by a 20HP Kohler engine. It is an electric start with an electric clutch. Also 12volt power raise and lower. I cut another walnut today with some very nice crotch figure. Here is a couple pictures.


----------



## KelvinGrove (Mar 1, 2013)

WoodLe said:


> *New sawmill/slabbing mill*
> 
> I finally finished up my new slabbing mill today that I have been working on the last 3 months or so. It was very rewarding to finally fire it up and start cutting. All the extra hours of research, planning, locating small parts, and getting parts machined that I couldn't find anywhere else, have finally paid off. This mill so far has exceeded my expectations and is fun to use. It was so much fun and faster than my old mill that I almost forgot to take pictures! This mill can cut up to 68 inches wide and is powered by a 20HP Kohler engine. It is an electric start with an electric clutch. Also 12volt power raise and lower. I cut another walnut today with some very nice crotch figure. Here is a couple pictures.


I may now have a use for my old crapsman mower. The 26 HP Briggs and Stratton runs great but the rest is crap. Where did you find plans for this? It came out looking great!


----------



## WoodLe (Sep 29, 2010)

WoodLe said:


> *New sawmill/slabbing mill*
> 
> I finally finished up my new slabbing mill today that I have been working on the last 3 months or so. It was very rewarding to finally fire it up and start cutting. All the extra hours of research, planning, locating small parts, and getting parts machined that I couldn't find anywhere else, have finally paid off. This mill so far has exceeded my expectations and is fun to use. It was so much fun and faster than my old mill that I almost forgot to take pictures! This mill can cut up to 68 inches wide and is powered by a 20HP Kohler engine. It is an electric start with an electric clutch. Also 12volt power raise and lower. I cut another walnut today with some very nice crotch figure. Here is a couple pictures.


There are no plans available. I work in a welding shop and I designed it as it was built.


----------



## Arthouse (Feb 22, 2011)

WoodLe said:


> *New sawmill/slabbing mill*
> 
> I finally finished up my new slabbing mill today that I have been working on the last 3 months or so. It was very rewarding to finally fire it up and start cutting. All the extra hours of research, planning, locating small parts, and getting parts machined that I couldn't find anywhere else, have finally paid off. This mill so far has exceeded my expectations and is fun to use. It was so much fun and faster than my old mill that I almost forgot to take pictures! This mill can cut up to 68 inches wide and is powered by a 20HP Kohler engine. It is an electric start with an electric clutch. Also 12volt power raise and lower. I cut another walnut today with some very nice crotch figure. Here is a couple pictures.


What a great machine . Over the years I have used a band mill and a circular blade and found I like the circular 52'' blade with a tractor engine for power only because when I mill the wood later I don't have to plane a 1/2 off the surface because the circular blade cut thru a log so much straighter. It cuts a 1/4 saw cut but it keep a straight path thru the log never a wavy path. So I less milling on the slabs later. This is a beautiful machine though . Keep up the goos work. All this and Heaven too.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

WoodLe said:


> *New sawmill/slabbing mill*
> 
> I finally finished up my new slabbing mill today that I have been working on the last 3 months or so. It was very rewarding to finally fire it up and start cutting. All the extra hours of research, planning, locating small parts, and getting parts machined that I couldn't find anywhere else, have finally paid off. This mill so far has exceeded my expectations and is fun to use. It was so much fun and faster than my old mill that I almost forgot to take pictures! This mill can cut up to 68 inches wide and is powered by a 20HP Kohler engine. It is an electric start with an electric clutch. Also 12volt power raise and lower. I cut another walnut today with some very nice crotch figure. Here is a couple pictures.


This mill can cut up to 68 inches wide

Now that's a log!! I'd like to see pictures when you cut that one. I thought it was cool when I cut my first 21".

Nice job on the build.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

WoodLe said:


> *New sawmill/slabbing mill*
> 
> I finally finished up my new slabbing mill today that I have been working on the last 3 months or so. It was very rewarding to finally fire it up and start cutting. All the extra hours of research, planning, locating small parts, and getting parts machined that I couldn't find anywhere else, have finally paid off. This mill so far has exceeded my expectations and is fun to use. It was so much fun and faster than my old mill that I almost forgot to take pictures! This mill can cut up to 68 inches wide and is powered by a 20HP Kohler engine. It is an electric start with an electric clutch. Also 12volt power raise and lower. I cut another walnut today with some very nice crotch figure. Here is a couple pictures.


I want one of these soooo bad!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

WoodLe said:


> *New sawmill/slabbing mill*
> 
> I finally finished up my new slabbing mill today that I have been working on the last 3 months or so. It was very rewarding to finally fire it up and start cutting. All the extra hours of research, planning, locating small parts, and getting parts machined that I couldn't find anywhere else, have finally paid off. This mill so far has exceeded my expectations and is fun to use. It was so much fun and faster than my old mill that I almost forgot to take pictures! This mill can cut up to 68 inches wide and is powered by a 20HP Kohler engine. It is an electric start with an electric clutch. Also 12volt power raise and lower. I cut another walnut today with some very nice crotch figure. Here is a couple pictures.


What a nice slicer


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

WoodLe said:


> *New sawmill/slabbing mill*
> 
> I finally finished up my new slabbing mill today that I have been working on the last 3 months or so. It was very rewarding to finally fire it up and start cutting. All the extra hours of research, planning, locating small parts, and getting parts machined that I couldn't find anywhere else, have finally paid off. This mill so far has exceeded my expectations and is fun to use. It was so much fun and faster than my old mill that I almost forgot to take pictures! This mill can cut up to 68 inches wide and is powered by a 20HP Kohler engine. It is an electric start with an electric clutch. Also 12volt power raise and lower. I cut another walnut today with some very nice crotch figure. Here is a couple pictures.


Sweet mill! And oh how I envy your skills!

I will have to stop in to see your setup when I visit my family back in Centerburg. I do some of my material shopping at Keim Lumber when I work back there. It looks like once I hit Millersburg it is about as easy to get to you as Charm.


----------



## WoodLe (Sep 29, 2010)

WoodLe said:


> *New sawmill/slabbing mill*
> 
> I finally finished up my new slabbing mill today that I have been working on the last 3 months or so. It was very rewarding to finally fire it up and start cutting. All the extra hours of research, planning, locating small parts, and getting parts machined that I couldn't find anywhere else, have finally paid off. This mill so far has exceeded my expectations and is fun to use. It was so much fun and faster than my old mill that I almost forgot to take pictures! This mill can cut up to 68 inches wide and is powered by a 20HP Kohler engine. It is an electric start with an electric clutch. Also 12volt power raise and lower. I cut another walnut today with some very nice crotch figure. Here is a couple pictures.


Would love to have you stop in, Todd. Hopefully in the next couple of months I will have a lot more in my slab inventory. I accumulated quite a few logs while I was building my new mill. Now that it is done, I need to get rolling.


----------



## badcrayon (Jun 1, 2013)

WoodLe said:


> *New sawmill/slabbing mill*
> 
> I finally finished up my new slabbing mill today that I have been working on the last 3 months or so. It was very rewarding to finally fire it up and start cutting. All the extra hours of research, planning, locating small parts, and getting parts machined that I couldn't find anywhere else, have finally paid off. This mill so far has exceeded my expectations and is fun to use. It was so much fun and faster than my old mill that I almost forgot to take pictures! This mill can cut up to 68 inches wide and is powered by a 20HP Kohler engine. It is an electric start with an electric clutch. Also 12volt power raise and lower. I cut another walnut today with some very nice crotch figure. Here is a couple pictures.


I have been working on one of these for about 2 months now, how did you sprocket the jack shaft? I'm. Worried about picking the wrong chainsaw bar ,chain, and sprocket combo and wasting money. im only planning on running a 30 inch bar for portability because I plan on taking the mill into the woods on an ATV.


----------



## KSsawguy (Feb 28, 2017)

WoodLe said:


> *New sawmill/slabbing mill*
> 
> I finally finished up my new slabbing mill today that I have been working on the last 3 months or so. It was very rewarding to finally fire it up and start cutting. All the extra hours of research, planning, locating small parts, and getting parts machined that I couldn't find anywhere else, have finally paid off. This mill so far has exceeded my expectations and is fun to use. It was so much fun and faster than my old mill that I almost forgot to take pictures! This mill can cut up to 68 inches wide and is powered by a 20HP Kohler engine. It is an electric start with an electric clutch. Also 12volt power raise and lower. I cut another walnut today with some very nice crotch figure. Here is a couple pictures.


I too would like to get more information on the bar,chain,and sprocket combo.


----------



## DustyE40 (Jan 30, 2019)

WoodLe said:


> *New sawmill/slabbing mill*
> 
> I finally finished up my new slabbing mill today that I have been working on the last 3 months or so. It was very rewarding to finally fire it up and start cutting. All the extra hours of research, planning, locating small parts, and getting parts machined that I couldn't find anywhere else, have finally paid off. This mill so far has exceeded my expectations and is fun to use. It was so much fun and faster than my old mill that I almost forgot to take pictures! This mill can cut up to 68 inches wide and is powered by a 20HP Kohler engine. It is an electric start with an electric clutch. Also 12volt power raise and lower. I cut another walnut today with some very nice crotch figure. Here is a couple pictures.


I love your design! I have just finished gathering almost all the materials to build one very similar to this. The only thing I have yet to decide on is what size bar to use, and how to mount up the drive sprocket to the jackshaft. I hope you don't mind but there is a few ideas off yours I would love to use especially the lift system. I have one of those 12v gear reduction motors sitting on my workbench right now. If at all possible I would love to get some close up pictures of your drive sprocket and how you mounted it to the jackshaft. I would also like to know how you mounted the other end of the chain bar and pull tension on the chain. I am hoping to start this build in 2-3 weeks as soon as I decide what size bar I am going to run and get it ordered. Well, that and finish building the dog kennel that I promised my wife. Any help would be greratly appreciated.


----------



## Knotsandbolts (Feb 19, 2021)

WoodLe said:


> *New sawmill/slabbing mill*
> 
> I finally finished up my new slabbing mill today that I have been working on the last 3 months or so. It was very rewarding to finally fire it up and start cutting. All the extra hours of research, planning, locating small parts, and getting parts machined that I couldn't find anywhere else, have finally paid off. This mill so far has exceeded my expectations and is fun to use. It was so much fun and faster than my old mill that I almost forgot to take pictures! This mill can cut up to 68 inches wide and is powered by a 20HP Kohler engine. It is an electric start with an electric clutch. Also 12volt power raise and lower. I cut another walnut today with some very nice crotch figure. Here is a couple pictures.


Great looking slabber! I am getting ready to build mine using an 84" bar and a 14.5hp motor. Also powered lift and drive with limit switches on each end as a safety. I'm interested to know how you mounted the bar as well as the friction points where the bar assembly and carriage meet. Just received a delivery of 30 redwood logs and need to get this done soon! Your design is by far the best chainsaw slabber I've seen! Great work!


----------

